# Pex questions



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone using 3/8 pex other than for a supply tube?
Also is the oxy barrier pex for radiant any better, can it even be used in domestic?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Anyone using 3/8 pex other than for a supply tube?
> Also is the oxy barrier pex for radiant any better, can it even be used in domestic?


They make radiant tubing that small??? 3/8 od or 3/8 id??
How's Lilly btw??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

rj1bphd said:


> They make radiant tubing that small??? 3/8 od or 3/8 id??
> How's Lilly btw??


I keep seeing the tubing advertised that iss why I asked?

Lilly is great! Back home and in school again, she is taking enough antibiotics to put down a large clydesdale but other than that everything is back to normal. She is basicly operating on one lung till her left lung can rebuild, but she really doesn't notice she still runs til she is outta breath it just happens a little sooner than it used too! Definitely gave Dad some more gray hair though!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Anyone using 3/8 pex other than for a supply tube?
> Also is the oxy barrier pex for radiant any better, can it even be used in domestic?


We use the 3/8" OD pex for RO systems.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Around here there was a guy using it with Manabloc systems for a while, so I carry a few rings and fittings just in case. 

Wouldn't use it myself, just dont see the point. 

Was told by an inspector that the oxy barrier pex was not allowed for use in potable systems.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> Around here there was a guy using it with Manabloc systems for a while, so I carry a few rings and fittings just in case.
> 
> Wouldn't use it myself, just dont see the point.
> 
> Was told by an inspector that the oxy barrier pex was not allowed for use in potable systems.


Did u ask him why??? Or he's doing by hearsay by others?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I use it to repair the crap under trailers.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually, I have been thinking about the same thing myself. I was thinking that it might be wise to use it to feed single lavs, most particularly on the hot side, so as to cut down on "run time" to get hot water to the lav.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

We can't conceal any water pipe smaller than 1/2". So nope.


----------

